# City Hall Turns Up Heat On Marijuana Growers



## LdyLunatic (Oct 5, 2006)

British Columbia
05 Oct 2006



by Ted Colley, Surrey Now, 
SURREY - City hall is intensifying its hunt for marijuana growing operations. 

Council has approved more than doubling a five-member team of electrical and fire inspectors that, escorted by police, has been at work for about a year checking homes with high electrical bills. Six more inspectors will be added.. 

Surrey Fire Chief Len Garis reported the "vast majority" of 353 homes inspected have showed signs of being used as growing operations. 

The team concerns itself only with safety violations and does not carry out criminal investigations, eliminating the need to obtain search warrants to enter the premises.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 5, 2006)

There going to need a hell of a lot bigger team to track down all those growers.


----------



## thediamond (Dec 29, 2007)

saftey violations only?


----------

